# 

## kadlubek

witam,

Mam zamontowany przycisk splukujący KOŁO SIMPLE, spłuczka przestała działać i woda nie leci po naciśnięciu więc szukałem instrukcji demontażu, niestety nie ma w niej jak zdjąć ten przycisk. 
Czy ktoś może pomoć ?

http://kolo.com.pl/produkt/przycisk_...cy_chrom/37348

----------


## kadlubek

^^

Proszę o pomoc jak zdemontować ten przycisk , w instrukcji nie ma opisu jak to zrobić tylko same wymiary tego przycisku.

----------


## bobasxx

Co prawda nie mam takiego samego modelu ale spróbuj całość delikatnie do góry i górną część pociągnąć do siebie. U mnie jest na takich zaczepach na sprężynkach.

----------


## kadlubek

> Co prawda nie mam takiego samego modelu ale spróbuj całość delikatnie do góry i górną część pociągnąć do siebie. U mnie jest na takich zaczepach na sprężynkach.


Udało mi sie , temat jest już nieaktualny.  :stir the pot:  :big grin:  :yes: 
W moim przypadku tego przycisku trzeba bylo nacisnac od prawej strony w lewo i pozniej do siebie.
Po prawej stronie tego przycisku była taka jakby spreżynka.

----------


## KamilPn75

Rozumiem że chodzi o ten przycisk co widać i co się ciśnie jak chce się spłukać, nie same bebechy spłuczki.
Chwytasz cały prostokąt (przycisk) i przesuwasz go równolegle do płytek do góry. 
Przycisk schodzi z zaczepów i wychodzi
UWAŻAJ nie ciągniesz do siebie, niczego nie wciskasz między plastik tylko do  góry (pchając od dołu :smile: 
Nie wiem czy można jakoś inaczej łatwiej to opisać.

----------


## bobasxx

> Udało mi sie , temat jest już nieaktualny. 
> W moim przypadku tego przycisku trzeba bylo nacisnac od prawej strony w lewo i pozniej do siebie.
> Po prawej stronie tego przycisku była taka jakby spreżynka.


No to w sumie podobnie jak u mnie, tylko kierunek inny  :wink:

----------

